# Не правильно сформированы мышцы на спине



## NazaR (1 Апр 2012)

У меня как я понимаю не сколиоз, так как позвоночник прямой. Проблема в том, что у одной стороны спины неправильно сформированы мышцы. Это понятно при прощупывании спины, одна сторона мягкая, а у другой стороны вдоль позвоночника и в пояснице мышцы какие-то твёрдые. Я так понимаю эти мышцы нужны разгладить вдоль спины ))) чтобы они стали такими же как и на другой стороне. 

ВОПРОС: У того что я описал выше есть название подобное как "сколиоз - это искривлению позвоночника", или это то же относится к сколиозу =\ И как это можно лечить ? Какие упражнения на спину можно делать а какие нельзя, вот например при подтягиваниях на турнике работают широчайшие мышцы спины, можно ли к примеру подтягиваться и т.п.


----------

